# Hilfe, ich werde alt!



## Doofkatze (9. Februar 2011)

Das darf nicht wahr sein. Ich mag wieder jünger sein 

Ich stehe morgens auf, fahre zur Arbeit, komme Abends nach Hause und bin nicht in der Lage, noch etwas vernünftiges zu Stande zu bekommen.

Ich betreibe Archäologie, angele, verweigere Raidanfragen, weil ich müde bin und gehe schließlich öfter mal unverrichteter Dinge von meinem PC weg.
Ich schalte den Fernseher an, schaue ca. 30 Minuten irgendetwas witziges und gehe dann zu Bett.

Währenddessen bemerke ich, das mein Bart (am Morgen rasiert) schon wieder pelzig ist und am Morgen dringend ab sollte.

Ich vergesse viele Dinge, stelle mir eine Flasche Wasser in die Küche, um sie zur Arbeit mitzunehmen und muss mir hitnerher eine leihen, da sie in der Küche immer noch wartet.

Dabei bin ich doch erst 23!! Wie soll das nur weitergehen?

Ich läster schon wieder über Jüngere Schüler, sage bekannte Sätze wie "also wir waren früher anders" zu meinen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden, mit denen ich immer noch etwas unternehme (DVD Abende oder Kino) und wir ärgern uns über ehemalige Lehrer, die zum Teil schon verstorben sind.

Dabei können wir uns aber an fast nichts mehr erinnern, alles ist so "wisst ihr noch damals in der 7. oder 8. Klasse, wo ZZZ..." und sich höchstens eine weitere Person daran tatsächlich erinnern kann.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

Du bist ein Mann, freu Dich, richtig abwärts gehts bei Dir erst ab 30, bei den Frauen hingegen bereits ab 20 ^^


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

And your point is.... ?

 willkommen zum wunderschönen Prozess des Älterwerdens, an dem wir alle teilhaben.


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mann, freu Dich, richtig abwärts gehts bei Dir erst ab 30, bei den Frauen hingegen bereits ab 20 ^^



Mööp Falsch!!

Männer sind wie ein guter Rotwein: Je älter desto besser. Sie reifen, gewinnen an würze und entfalten ab 25 aufwärts ihr volles Aroma.
Frauen hingegen sind wie Bier: Sie werden schnell Schal und man greift schneller zu einer frischen "neuen", tendentiell gehts bei den Frauen ab 25 eher Bergab. 

Ich bin nun 27, und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. So langsam merke ich, dass ich selber erwachsen werde, ich verliere immer mehr die Lust am spielen selber, lese eher Bücher oder beschäftige mich mit meiner Freundin.


----------



## Nylii (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
bloß keine Panik, solche Phasen kommen nun mal im Leben vor. Das ist nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Du solltest also einfach dein Leben leben, öfter vom PC weg und mehr nach Draußen oder wie du sagst mit deinen Freunden was machen.  Und mal so btw, die Gespräche mmit "Wisst ihr noch damals?!" hab ich teilweise schon vor 1 - 2 Jahren geführt und bin erst 20  Hat also auch nicht viel auszusagen...  

LG


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, das ist bei jedem sehr unterschiedlich...

Wie Sin bereits sagte... er fängt jetzt an Bücher zu lesen... andere machen das schon mit 20 oder früher. Wieder andere fangen erst mit 30 an ein Buch zu lesen. ^^

Ich kann dich aber sehr gut verstehen Aranamun und ich bin 25.
Zum Raiden wäre ich auch zu müde momentan. An eine Frau mag ich mich gar nicht mehr binden, weil ich das Gefühl habe, eine Beziehung klaut eineme die Lebenszeit. Mal sehen ob sich das nochmal ändert. 

Wenn ich abends gefragt werde ob ich mit Freunden was trinken gehe, lehne ich desöfteren ab, weil ich zu müde bin.
Wenn ich mir vornehme beim Einkaufen den Müll mit rauszunehmen, hab ich das in 5 Minuten wieder vergessen und wenn ich wiederkomme steht er immer noch da.

Glaub mir, du bist mit deinem Alters-Gefühl nicht allein. Aber ich denke man sollte es so nehmen wie es kommt. 

Dass man mit 25 nicht mehr wie mit 18 ist, ist normal. Und mit 30 wirst du nicht mehr sein wie mit 25...


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2011)

Du bist nicht alt, die Gesellschaft treibt dich zu der Annahme.


----------



## Desdinova (9. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Fullquote



Exakt das Gleiche mache ich auch gerade durch. Bin zwar "schon" 26, aber ich rege mich derzeit auch über alles mögliche auf. Warum bekomme ich innerhalb von 3 Monaten plötzlich behaarte Oberarme? Warum zur Hölle muss ich wegen einer relativ harmlosen Sportverletzung seit drei Monaten zum Arzt? Warum rede ich mit mir selbst wenn ich koche, aufräume oder dusche?
Es geht in allen Bereichen einfach spürbar abwärts, aber damit hab ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden und kann auch langsam darüber lachen (langsam! bin ja fast schon alt). Letztes Wochenende war ich z.B. auch in einer Therme zum entspannen und nicht im Alpamare Spaßbad mit 10000 Rutschen.
Am schlimmsten empfinde ich aber tatsächlich die Vergesslichkeit. Ich gehe ins Wohnzimmer und will kurz noch ein Glas holen um es abzuspülen. Dann steh ich kurz doof rum, krame aufm Couchtisch rum, setz mich auf die Couch und nach ca. 10 Minuten fällt mir ein "Mist ich war ja gerade beim abspülen!".
Mir kommt es allerdings so vor, als wäre das alles letztes Jahr innerhalb von zwei, drei Wochen umgeschlagen. Aber ich nehm die Sache, wie oben geschrieben, nicht mehr sonderlich ernst.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Mööp Falsch!!
> 
> Männer sind wie ein guter Rotwein: Je älter desto besser. Sie reifen, gewinnen an würze und entfalten ab 25 aufwärts ihr volles Aroma.
> Frauen hingegen sind wie Bier: Sie werden schnell Schal und man greift schneller zu einer frischen "neuen", tendentiell gehts bei den Frauen ab 25 eher Bergab.



Na dankeschön, das hört man doch gerne. Ich fühle mich mit 25 deutlich ausgeglichener, selbstbewusster und frischer, als mit 16 oder 17. 
Und solange ich im Kino noch den Ausweis vorzeigen muss, mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 

Und dass sich Männer ab 40 gerne Frischfleisch suchen, liegt eher daran, dass die Midlife Crisis an der Tür klopft und die grauen Strähnen unbedingt mit jungen Mädels und einem dicken Auto kompensiert werden müssen. Wenn es untenrum nicht mehr so klappt oder man schon gar nicht mehr weiß, was sich unter dem Bierbauch überhaupt verbirgt, redet man sich das Alter eben schön und kauft sich Kaffeetassen auf denen solche Sprüche stehen. ^___^

Mal ehrlich: jeder Mensch entwickelt sich und ändert mit den Jahren seine Einstellung. Ich selbst war mit 16 super aufbrausend, habe mich schnell gekränkt gefühlt und habe jedes Wochenende gefeiert und viel zu viel getrunken. Darauf habe ich heute auch nicht mehr so Lust. Es ist völlig okay, sich zu verändern, solange man sich selbst treu bleibt. Mit Anfang 23 hat man einfach andere Interessen, als mit 17 oder 18. 

Man darf sich nur nicht verbiegen lassen, weil manch anderer behauptet, dass man das innere Kind ab einem gewissen Alter unterdrücken sollte. 
Auch mit 50 kann man noch unheimlich viel Spaß haben, wenn man es zulässt.


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...] Und solange ich im Kino noch den Ausweis vorzeigen muss, mache ich mir keine Gedanken.



In deinem Alter würde mich so was eher stören. Meine grosse Schwester und meine ältere Cousine fühlen sich aber ebenfalls geschmeichelt wenn man sie jünger einschätzt *g*.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> In deinem Alter würde mich so was eher stören. Meine grosse Schwester und meine ältere Cousine fühlen sich aber ebenfalls geschmeichelt wenn man sie jünger einschätzt *g*.



Natürlich stört mich das, aber ich mache das beste daraus. Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man sich darüber aufregt, ändern kann man daran eh nichts. 
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass ich im Blümchenkleid mit Kinderrucksack ankomme. Ich kleide mich normal, habe aber sehr reine Haut, helle Haare, große Augen und schminke mich im Alltag sehr dezent. Und während manche meiner Altersgenossinnen vom jahrelangen Brutzeln auf der Sonnenbank und Kettenrauchen schon recht verlebt aussehen, habe ich mich sehr gut gehalten.

Dazu kommt, dass die Mädels, die heute 15 oder 16 sind, viel frühreifer und weiterentwickelter sind, als meine Generation in ihrem Alter. 
Wenn an der Kinokasse neben einem eine 15-jährige in kniehohen Stiefeln und Netzstrümpfen steht, wirkt man in Jeans und T-Shirt schnell wie ein Schulmädchen.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und dass sich Männer ab 40 gerne Frischfleisch suchen, liegt eher daran, dass die Midlife Crisis an der Tür klopft und die grauen Strähnen unbedingt mit jungen Mädels und einem dicken Auto kompensiert werden müssen. Wenn es untenrum nicht mehr so klappt oder man schon gar nicht mehr weiß, was sich unter dem Bierbauch überhaupt verbirgt, redet man sich das Alter eben schön und kauft sich Kaffeetassen auf denen solche Sprüche stehen. ^___^



Erm, naja =) Kann auch andere Gründe haben, denke ich.
Also mit ca. 20 ist das Alter meiner Freundinnen irgendwie stehengeblieben. 18-23 war der Rahmen, und den hat auch keine verlassen, auch wenn ich jetzt über 30 bin - es ist nicht, dass ich nicht ältere Damen mit 25, 27 nicht interessant gefunden hätte... aber jenen Mädels ist man oft schlicht "zu jung"   

Puh, good ol' times.


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Natürlich stört mich das, aber ich mache das beste daraus. Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man sich darüber aufregt, ändern kann man daran eh nichts.



Meine Freundin ist auch 25 und muss beim Zigaretten kaufen an der Tankstelle regelmäßig den Ausweis vorweisen. Sie nervt es, ich find es gut, denn wenn sie sich weiterhin so gut hält, sieht sie mit 40 auch noch Knackig aus


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Frauen altern nicht mann, ab 29 halten sie die Zeit um sich herum durch eine Krümmung der Raum Zeit an.(keine Ahnung ob dies einer physikalischen Überprüfung stand hält, meine Theorie, aber sie hört sich gut an )
Frauen werden niemals älter als 29 
Hat Fran Fine bewiesen.


----------



## Ogil (9. Februar 2011)

Ach - wenn man den ersten "Schatz! Ist das da ein graues Haar?"-Schock ueberwunden hat und sich mit der "Probleme einfach Vergessen!"-Thematik angefreundet hat, ist das Aelterwerden garnicht so wild. 

Nur erstaunlich wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht: Grad war man noch in der Schule und nun merkt man, dass man die Uni doch auch schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich gelassen hat. Und man erinnert sich an irgendwelche Ereignisse - um festzustellen, dass die doch auch schon wieder fast ein Jahrzehnt zurueck liegen.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ja is tatsächlich so da hat dracun recht... 

tja und gewöhn dich dran...

also damals als ich alt wurde... 

...ach lassen wir das


----------



## Nylii (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man darf sich nur nicht verbiegen lassen, weil manch anderer behauptet, dass man das innere Kind ab einem gewissen Alter unterdrücken sollte.
> Auch mit 50 kann man noch unheimlich viel Spaß haben, wenn man es zulässt.



Made my Day. Ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu.


----------



## Firun (9. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du bist nicht alt, die Gesellschaft treibt dich zu der Annahme.



die Aussage gefällt mir , da ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich was dran, alles muss schneller jünger, dünner und hübscher sein.. da kann man sich schnell alt vorkommen.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

Graue Haare sind vor 30 auch nimmer so selten


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Mein Nachbar ist 16 und hat ein paar graue Haare


----------



## OH_Toni (9. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist bei jedem sehr unterschiedlich...
> 
> Wie Sin bereits sagte... er fängt jetzt an Bücher zu lesen... andere machen das schon mit 20 oder früher. Wieder andere fangen erst mit 30 an ein Buch zu lesen. ^^
> 
> ...



Eine Freundin klaut dir die Lebenszeit? Welche lebenszeit denn? Nach deiner Aussage machst du außer Arbeiten so gut wie nichts ... da gibts also nicht zu klauen.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> die Aussage gefällt mir , da ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich was dran, alles muss schneller jünger, dünner und hübscher sein.. da kann man sich schnell alt vorkommen.




du bist nicht zu dick, nein die anderen sind zu düüünn...

sehr cooles lied von farin u. 

du bist nicht zu laaangsam, nein die andren sind zu schnell


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 28 und meine Schläfen glänzen schon so viele graue Haare habe ich  Ich bin wirklich ein alter Sack


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich läster schon wieder über Jüngere Schüler, sage bekannte Sätze wie "also wir waren früher anders" zu meinen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden.



Das habe ich auch schon mit 16-17 zu meinem Kumpel gesagt.

Die Jugend von heute...^^


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin 21 und muss sagen, auch ich muss im Supermarkt oder im Kino noch den Ausweis vorlegen, wenn ich Zigaretten/Alkohol kaufen oder in Filme ab 18 will. Ne Freundin von mir, die zwei Jahre jünger ist, sich aber jeden Tag zwei Kilo Schminke ins Gesicht schmiert und fast nur aufgebrezelt aus dem Haus geht, muss das nicht. Mich stört es nicht, den Ausweis rauszuholen, meistens hab ich ihn bei solchen Einkäufen schon in der Hand, bevor die Kassenkraft fragt ^^

Aber ab und zu schockieren mich bestimmte Sachen, an die man sich gut erinnert und dann feststellt, wie lange das eigentlich her ist. Ich erinnere mich an coldmirrors "Toy Story 3 - Das Videospiel"-Testvideo, in dem sie ganz am Schluss da saß und meinte "Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als der erste Toy Story Film in die Kinos kam!" Ich nickte wissend und erinnerte mich, denn ich war damals mit meinen Eltern in dem Film im Kino. Dann kam Kaddis Kommentar: "Das ist schon 15 Jahre her!!!!!" Und mir fiel die Flappe runter. Als sie dann noch sagte "Ich werd alt!" musste ich allerdings wieder schmunzeln ^^ Anderes Beispiel: Meine beste Freundin und ich haben vor einer Weile überlegt, seit wann genau wir uns kennen und mussten dann feststellen, dass das deutlich länger war als von uns angenommen. An die Zeit damals kann ich mich aber noch erinnern, als sei das Ganze nicht länger als 2-3 Jahre her, geschweige denn nun bald ein ganzes Jahrzehnt.

Trotzdem fühl ich mich in keinster Weise "alt", denn wenn das der Fall ist, schau ich mir meinen Vater an und denk mir "Mehehe, ich hab kein Problem damit, zwischendurch mal ne Nacht durchzumachen oder nach nur 3-4 Stunden Schlaf arbeiten zu gehen" - Was bei ihm schon ganz anders aussieht


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2011)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Eine Freundin klaut dir die Lebenszeit? Welche lebenszeit denn? Nach deiner Aussage machst du außer Arbeiten so gut wie nichts ... da gibts also nicht zu klauen.



Dass ich nichts mache, habe ich nicht gesagt. 
Wenn ich eine Freundin habe, muss ich mich aber öfter rechtfertigen und darf z.b. nicht einfach andere Frauen anlabern. Verständlicherweise.

Das möchte ich mir aber nicht verbieten lassen, deswegen hab ich keinen Platz für ne feste Bindung. Das war mit "klauen" gemeint.



Luminesce schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar ist 16 und hat ein paar graue Haare



Vermutlich ein neuer Trend... Silbertönung? ^^


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach - wenn man den ersten "Schatz! Ist das da ein graues Haar?"-Schock ueberwunden hat und sich mit der "Probleme einfach Vergessen!"-Thematik angefreundet hat, ist das Aelterwerden garnicht so wild.


Wenn man aus ner Glatzkopf-Familie kommt, freut man sich über graue Haare. Lieber grau als Ausfall


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Februar 2011)

Sport, Bewegung an der frischen Luft tun verdammt gut und halten frisch und vital! Zudem eine gesunde Ernährung! 

Aber manchmal hat es auch medizinische Gründe für eine Abgeschlagenheit und Vergesslichkeit! Vielleicht solltest du mal eine einfache Blutuntersuchung vornehmen lassen! Bei mir wurde z.B. eine Überfunktion der Schilddrüse festgestellt. 

In Verbindung mit Sport und guter Ernährung fühl ich mich seit einem Jahr wie ein neuer Mensch und da übertreibe ich nicht!


----------



## Ogil (9. Februar 2011)

Ab eines gewissen Alters fuehlt man sich jedes Jahr wie ein neuer Mensch - weil man sich ans vergangene nicht erinnern kann


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht liegts auch an deinem Job? Meine Mutter ist 53 und nach der Arbeit fühlt sie sich auch immer "alt". Wenn sie Urlaub hat, ist sie ganz anders. Mein Vater aber hat sich selbstständig gemacht und macht genau das, was ihm Spaß macht. Der ist jetzt 45 (oder so oO) und fühlt sich kein Stück alt. Aber de Vergleich mit Bier und Wein ist gut =P Frauen wollen immer Jung aussehen und in jedem Werbespot sieht man junge, dünne und schöne Frauen. Männer sind meistens grauhaarig, alt, in einem schicken Anzug und mit einem 3-Tage-Bart.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ich merks oft an irgendwelchem filmen...

"oh da war ich im kino...
oh... vor 12 jahren"


----------



## Yadiz (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich merks oft an irgendwelchem filmen...
> 
> "oh da war ich im kino...
> oh... vor 12 jahren"



Geht mir auch so. Es kommt mir aber vor, als hätte ich die Erlebnisse von vor 10 Jahren erst gestern gehabt. Das ist schon seltsam :O 

Wahrscheinlich denke ich mit 80 zurück an meine Jugend und frage mich wo die ganze Zeit eigentlich hin ist =(


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin grad 29 geworden, graue Haare hab' ich bisher nur vereinzelt im Gesicht und nicht aufm Kopf, aber so wirklich toll find' ich das nicht, schon auf die 30 zuzugehen. Ich hoffe, ich werde niemals so bekloppt wie meine Eltern, die mit 50 plötzlich anfingen, sich wieder wie Teenager anzuziehen und plötzlich mit Ausdrücken wie "Vollspast" um sich zu werfen, weil's halt jünger und moderner klingt. Deine Mutter kann mit 55 noch so 'ne gute Figur haben - Klamotten von Fishbone sehen ab einem gewissen Punkt ganz einfach albern aus!

Ich find's allerdings bedenklich, dass hier einige erst mit 25 Bücher in die Hand nehmen. Ist das Euer Ernst? Ich glaube, mit zehn Jahren hatte ich bereits die ersten 20 Perry-Rhodan-Bände durch - die dicken Bücher, nicht die Groschenromane. Langsam wird mir klar, weshalb die Allgemeinheit inzwischen an der Buchstabierung wirklich komplexer Begriffe wie "den" und "denn" scheitert...


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Ja das ist echt beängstigend  Wenn an bedenkt mein kleiner Sohn mit 3,7 Jahren "klaut" mir schon meine Bücher und "liest" da drin (klar kann er noch net lesen, aber er schnappt sich Bücher und schaut sie sich an und erzählt uns was seiner Meinung nach da drin steht[bei Bilderbüchern erzählt er uns was er sieht ]) Also lest viel früher, denn schaden tut es niemals 

Sry fürs ausschweifen


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Wie meinst du das den?  

Deine Eltern sagen "Vollspast"? xD

Erinnert mich an die Mutter eines Kumpels. Die nemnt ihn auch manchmal liebevoll Spasti wemn er ma wieder beim Tattoowierer war oder so


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, das mit dem 'beängstigend'/'bedenklich' ist das so eine Sache. Ich hab immer gern gelesen, mittlerweile hab ich einfach keine Zeit mehr für die Riesenwälzer. 

Wenn man die ganze Woche von 6 Uhr morgens bis 6 Uhr abends weg ist und dann noch jede Menge Zeug erledigen muss...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

also ich lese ziemlich viel und hab eigentlich auch keine zeit dafür. da ich in frankfurt wohne und keinen bock auf berufsverkehr hab fahr ich mit der bahn und das sind hin und zurück jeweils ne stunde die man wunderbar zum lesen nutzen kann 

da fällt mir noch ein grund ein am dem ich das älter werden merke:

wenn mir die ganzen rotznäsigen und halbstarken schüler auf die nerven gehen und ich sie dann zusammenscheiß. da fühlt man sich manchmal wie ein altes verbittertes waschweib 

die nerven aber auch...


----------



## Miss Mojo (10. Februar 2011)

Wie heisst es so schön "Wir sind ja keine 20 mehr"!

Das erste mal habe ich das glaube ich bemerkt, als ich seltsamerweise schon so gegen 3 Uhr nachts nach Hause gehen wollte obwohl noch gefeiert wurde, unheimlicherweise haben sich so Gedanken wie "ach ne, geh mal lieber sonst ist morgen der ganze Tag im Arsch" eingeschlichen. 

Tja - so fing es an. 

Jetzt geh ich eher seltener weg, gelesen habe ich schon immer viel, ich freu mich über frische Bettwäsche und wenn der Haushalt erledigt ist weil ich mich dann nämlicha uch mal wieder schön gehen lassen kann. 

Was mich erschreckt ist jedoch, dass wenn man abends nach der Arbeit zu durch ist und echt keinen Bock hat noch mal raus zu gehen :/ Schon doof, darum muss man sich manchmal einfach zwingen!

Ich bin also der Meinung, dass hat eher was damit zu tun wie lange man bereits Vollzeit arbeitet und nicht damit, wie alt bin iist.

ps: Ich bin 28


----------



## Wolfner (10. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich läster schon wieder über Jüngere Schüler, sage bekannte Sätze wie "also wir waren früher anders" zu meinen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden, mit denen ich immer noch etwas unternehme (DVD Abende oder Kino) und wir ärgern uns über ehemalige Lehrer, die zum Teil schon verstorben sind.



Wir waren auch anders... wir haben Duke gespielt und die ersten Staffeln der Simpsons geguckt.
Spiel heute mal nen Ego-Shooter oder schau dir die Simpsons an und sag mir, dass die nicht _total _scheiße sind


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sport, Bewegung an der frischen Luft tun verdammt gut und halten frisch und vital! Zudem eine gesunde Ernährung!
> 
> Aber manchmal hat es auch medizinische Gründe für eine Abgeschlagenheit und Vergesslichkeit! Vielleicht solltest du mal eine einfache Blutuntersuchung vornehmen lassen! Bei mir wurde z.B. eine Überfunktion der Schilddrüse festgestellt.
> 
> In Verbindung mit Sport und guter Ernährung fühl ich mich seit einem Jahr wie ein neuer Mensch und da übertreibe ich nicht!



Das kann ich unterschreiben... bessere Ernährung und Sport können das Wohlbefinden steigern. Auch Sport ohne "gute" Ernährung bringt schon was 




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find's allerdings bedenklich, dass hier einige erst mit 25 Bücher in die Hand nehmen. Ist das Euer Ernst? Ich glaube, mit zehn Jahren hatte ich bereits die ersten 20 Perry-Rhodan-Bände durch - die dicken Bücher, nicht die Groschenromane. Langsam wird mir klar, weshalb die Allgemeinheit inzwischen an der Buchstabierung wirklich komplexer Begriffe wie "den" und "denn" scheitert...



Tja leider - es ist halt eine ganz andere Zeit. Wer in den 80er oder frühen 90ern groß geworden ist, wird sich nicht den ganzen Tag mit Social platforms und MMOs beschäftigt haben. 

Das Buch wurde ersetzt... vom Internet. Leider fast vollständig.


----------



## Jiro (10. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frauen altern nicht mann, ab 29 halten sie die Zeit um sich herum durch eine Krümmung der Raum Zeit an.(keine Ahnung ob dies einer physikalischen Überprüfung stand hält, meine Theorie, aber sie hört sich gut an )
> Frauen werden niemals älter als 29
> Hat Fran Fine bewiesen.



Nene, Frauen haben bloss ein anderes Zeitrechnungssystem.
Hier der Vergleich:

Zeitrechnung Mann: 0,1,2,3.....11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27....35...45,46,47.....
Zeitrechnung Frau: 0,1,2,3.....11,15,16,17,18,18,18,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,25,25....25...30,32,35.....


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2011)

Ach mein junger Freund, das was du erlebst sind doch bloß die zarten Knospen des Alters.
Warte bis die Blüte anfängt.

Wann das ist...?

- wenn der Kellner im Restaurant dir den Seniorenteller empfiehlt
- wenn du mit Archäologie aufhörst weil dir der Beruf zu aufregend ist
- wenn du anfängst Mosaik auf dem ZDF zu gucken
- wenn deine Lieblingsmucke im Radio plötzlich unter Oldies auftaucht
- wenn Leute in der Bahn aufstehen und dir ihren Platz anbieten
- wenn die Kassiererin im Supermarkt dir ohne zu zucken Hochprozentiges verkauft
- wenn du findest das 2200 Uhr eine prima Zeit ist um schlafen zu gehen
- wenn du beim Angebot eines flotten Dreiers erst deinen Arzt anrufen musst.
- wenn eine Packung Viagra mehrer Monate reicht
- wenn du mehr Arzttermine als Haare hast
- wenn du in deiner Gilde plötzlich der Gildenopa bist
- wenn du dich dabei ertappst, dass du mit deinen Kumpels nicht mehr über Frauen sondern über deine Wehwehchen sprichst


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja leider - es ist halt eine ganz andere Zeit. Wer in den 80er oder frühen 90ern groß geworden ist, wird sich nicht den ganzen Tag mit Social platforms und MMOs beschäftigt haben.
> 
> Das Buch wurde ersetzt... vom Internet. Leider fast vollständig.



Jaaaa, erst C64 dann Amiga 500 - was hab ich Joysticks verbraten bei den Spielen damals...uaaaaahhhhh...und mit dem Kassettenrekorder Musik aus dem Radio aufnehmen, das war aufregend...bin 35 und fühle mich aber gar nicht alt - Frau und Kinder halten einen jung - und inne Disse geh ich immer noch gerne (House + Techno) und es gibt da viele gleichaltrige mal solls net glauben da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung^^


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - wenn du mit Archäologie aufhörst weil dir der Beruf zu aufregend ist




da musste ich dann doch laut auflachen...(und dabei bin ich erst gastdozent und such immer noch dieses besch...Traumschwert)
letztens stand doch einer mit dem Weltenzerstörer vor mir am tor zum alteractal...ich hab den typen bewundert,ich habe ihn gehasst,ihn beneidet udn verachtet...ich blickte wieder auf das schwert udn fing an zu träumen..ich näherte mich dem typen und murmelte leise Mein Schatz,Mein Schatz ...dann began die schlacht und alles stürmte los...

aber ich schweife ab...halt auch eine alterserscheinung...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> bin 35 und fühle mich aber gar nicht alt - Frau und Kinder halten einen jung - und inne Disse geh ich immer noch gerne (House + Techno) und es gibt da viele gleichaltrige mal solls net glauben da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung^^




ach mit 35 ist noch alles in ordnung...aber hast recht frau und kinder halten einen auf trab...ausserdem man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt...
und die 80er waren goldene Zeiten.da kommt nichts an die Zeit ran,auch wenn die jugendlichen von heute zu der zeit keine woche überlebt hätten


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - wenn du findest das 2200 Uhr eine prima Zeit ist um schlafen zu gehen



Ich bin da aber nicht alt, nur langweilig *hust*


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Das darf nicht wahr sein. Ich mag wieder jünger sein
> 
> Ich stehe morgens auf, fahre zur Arbeit, komme Abends nach Hause und bin nicht in der Lage, noch etwas vernünftiges zu Stande zu bekommen.



mehr Koffein konsumieren. Cannabis-Konsum (falls vorhanden) einstellen. "weniger" (falls^^) Rauchen, mehr "Fitness" (Tai-Chi ist zu empfehlen). Willensstärke und Disziplin können auch nicht schaden. 



> Ich betreibe Archäologie, angele, verweigere Raidanfragen, weil ich müde bin und gehe schließlich öfter mal unverrichteter Dinge von meinem PC weg.
> Ich schalte den Fernseher an, schaue ca. 30 Minuten irgendetwas witziges und gehe dann zu Bett.
> 
> Währenddessen bemerke ich, das mein Bart (am Morgen rasiert) schon wieder pelzig ist und am Morgen dringend ab sollte.
> ...



Ich vergesse seit 27 Jahren ständig irgendwelche Dinge, und wenn ich eine Wasserflasche vergesse, dann kauf ich mir eben eine, ist doch "belanglos".
Manche müssen sich schon mit 16 "wie blöd" rasieren, und wieder andere haben kaum Bartwuchs, ist auch egal, 1-3 Tage Bart 4tw. (die "Kiddys" beneiden dich darum, und die "Girls" schwärmen dafür, weils so "sexy männlich" ist). 



> Ich läster schon wieder über Jüngere Schüler, sage bekannte Sätze wie "also wir waren früher anders" zu meinen ehemaligen Klassenkameraden, mit denen ich immer noch etwas unternehme (DVD Abende oder Kino) und wir ärgern uns über ehemalige Lehrer, die zum Teil schon verstorben sind.



...wer nicht, das mach ich nicht nur, wenn ich unter "sogenannten Erwachsenen" bin, sondern auch wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Bruder und seinen Kumpels zusammen sitze (kommt zwar "leider" recht selten vor aber trotzdem).




> Dabei können wir uns aber an fast nichts mehr erinnern, alles ist so "wisst ihr noch damals in der 7. oder 8. Klasse, wo ZZZ..." und sich höchstens eine weitere Person daran tatsächlich erinnern kann.



Ein "gutes Gedächtnis" hilft, ich erninnere mich noch Bildlich an unzähliges aus meiner Schulzeit, und die kommt mir vor, als wäre sie gerade Gestern gewesen.

Überhaupt, redest du dir da "Probleme" mit 23 ein, von denen ich mit 27 noch ein "gefühltes" Jahrhundert entfernt bin. 

Ich lebe den selben durchtriebenen Lebensstiel wie schon mit 18, und mal ehrlich, zwischen 20 und 30, ich stelle da keinen Unterschied fest.
Das Alter "et Mathematica" interessiert auch nur Krankenversicherungen für bescheurte Statistiken. Rasiert muss ich "Heute noch" nen Ausweis vorzeigen,
und Girls die sich für mich interessieren, ich hab Anspielungen schon von so ziemlich jedem Alter bekommen "zwischen 16 und 31", und Teilweise waren manche 30 jährigen Girls "kindischer" als manche 17 jährige und umgekehrt.

ich hab schon in Clubs 18 jährige auf 26 geschätzt, und 30 jährige auf 17. 

Merke dir folgende Mathematische Formel: *"18 bis 40 ist = 2X"* 

und jetzt: 
...mach dir ein Bier "auf", 
...dreh die Musik "rauf", 
...und mach mit deinen Kumpels einen "drauf"!


----------



## Neritia (11. Februar 2011)

Ach buuuh das könnte eigentlich mein jährlicher geburtstagsthread sein xD


naja was solls jeder hat diese phasen xD ich mit meinen jungen 25 (omg ich bin beinahe 30) hab das auch manchmal XD

vorallem kommt es mir vor als würde ich mit jedem jahr vergesslicher werden  (wäre mein kopf ned an meinem hals festgewachsen und würde sich auf meinen körper befinden gott weiß wo ich den dann schon liegen gelassen hätte) 
nettes beispiel:

ich habe seit 16 jahren diabetes muss mein messzeugs zum blutzuckermessen immer bei mir haben, eigentlich etwas lebenswichtiges
grade heute wieder ich bei meinem freund mach die tasche auf: Oo ich glaub wir müssen zu mir fahren ich habe mein messgerät vergessen xD

mein freund nimmt es mittlerweile ziemlich locker mit den worten: es wird immer schlimmer xD aber macht nichts pack dich ein wir fahren xD

dass ich mich über jüngere aufrege kommt auch sehr sehr sehr oft vor xD wie die sich verhalten und das hätts bei mir früher ned gegeben  

ich kann darüber aber mittlerweile lachen vorallem da ich mit meiner friseurin die ersten 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grauen haare ausgemacht hab xD (gleich mal drüber gefärbt XD)

trotzdem empfinde ich mich noch ned als wirklich alt XD vorallem wenn ich beim beirkaufen noch nach meinem ausweis gefragt werde <3 

das rad der zeit lässt sich nicht zurückdrehen xD man genieße was man hat XD

na denn alte frauen müssen früh ins bett  is ja doch schon fast halb 2 XD

lg neri


----------



## Gazeran (11. Februar 2011)

Was ich hier so einiges höre xD
Das trifft auf mich teilweise auch zu o_O und och bin 16 
Ich habe einen Freund dem fallen mit 14 Jahre schon die Haare aus, also Rechts und Links vorn...

Als ich letzt jemanden aus meiner alten Klasse getroffen habe war das schon sehr lustug xD
Wir unterhalten uns was wir jetzt so machen (Er Ausbildung zum Bäcker, ich 11t Klasse) dann kommen auf einmal so "kleine" Kinder vorbei, geschätzt 5t Klasse und machen halt irgend nen Mist, was man halt so in der 5t Klasse so macht ^^. Wir denken uns nur so Sachen wie: Können die nichtmal leiser sein!? oder Macht das doch woanders wir wollen uns Unterhalten! und da ist uns Aufgefallen, genau so waren wir auch 
Da haben wir gemerkt, dass wir jetzt auch schon zu den älteren gehören die meckern und dann an die Guten alten Zeiten denken xD
Jaja Super Mario Kart war aufm SNES noch was ganz tolles, mit PIXELN (!!!) falls den Begriff jemand von euch jüngeren kennt xD

So das war mein Senf zu der Sache 

Edit:
Geht es euch auch so, dass wenn ihr euch einen Kaffee holen wollt ihr mit etwas VÖLLIG anderem wiederkommt?
Und sei es ein Holzbrett.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

haha das stell ich mir so geil vor wie ihr mit 14 bzw 16 aufm schulhof steht und bei den plärrenden 5. klässlern kopfschüttelnd da steht

"tztztz die jugend von heute" und so!
genial xD


----------



## Gazeran (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha das stell ich mir so geil vor wie ihr mit 14 bzw 16 aufm schulhof steht und bei den plärrenden 5. klässlern kopfschüttelnd da steht
> 
> "tztztz die jugend von heute" und so!
> genial xD


Man muss dazu sagen, ich komme aus Offenbach (sollte dir ein Begriff sein xP) und da wird die Jugend echt immer Krasser...
Meine Meinung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

oh lol ok das is was anderes da hast du recht... kaum irgendwo sind die kleinen maden merviger als hier.

da lass ich immer extra gerne die meckernde oma raushängen gerade in der bahn ^^


----------



## Kuya (11. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, ich komme aus Offenbach (sollte dir ein Begriff sein xP) und da wird die Jugend echt immer Krasser...



Hmm... Offenbach?... Offenbach?... -ah ja, "Offenbach!", dass ist doch die "Baustelle" neber Frankfurt?! 

Aber Spaß bei Seite, hast schon recht mit deiner Einschätzung. Offenbach ist bald genauso schlimm wie Griesheim (hatte mal ne Freundin die dort Wohnte).
Wobei "euer" Bürgermeister ist eigentlich ein ganz netter und vernünftiger Typ wie finde ich. (Habe den bei der Pressekonferenz euer Obi-Eröffnung kennengelernt).

@Eg0: in der Bahn höre ich sowieso nichts, tu ich mir nicht an ohne Mp3-Player damit zu fahren. 

@Gazeran: Jaja Super Mario Kart war aufm SNES noch was ganz tolles, mit PIXELN, oh wie ich dieses Game bis zum erbrechen gespielt habe, ich hab das sogar noch in einer meiner Kisten rumdfliegen, 
muss ich mal wieder ausgraben.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

baustelle? keine ahnung ich begebe mich nich auf die falsche seite des mains, da wo die unaussprechlichen hausen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Februar 2011)

Ab 22 beginnt der Verwesungsprozess bei den Frauen.

Im krassen Gegenteil beginnt dieser oben genannte Prozess bei den Männer wenn die symbolische und oft als magisch bezeichnete 35 überschritten wurde.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

"Der Verwesungsprozess" 

Bei manchen Menschen beginnt er scheibar noch früher im Kopf


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> "Der Verwesungsprozess"
> 
> Bei manchen Menschen beginnt er scheibar noch früher im Kopf



Schade, dass man Ironie nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Asysone (11. Februar 2011)

> Ab 22 beginnt der Verwesungsprozess bei den Frauen.



Wo ist mein Sarg ?? Der Verwesungsgeruch vertreibt sogar meine Hausfliegen^^

Naja man sollte einfach mit Würde alt werden ob mit 16 oder 30 finde ich


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

Offenbach?


Da hab ich mal jemanden in die Bahn einsteigen sehen der das Cappy so eng auf dem Hinterkopf hatte, dass das verbliebene Rest-Hirn zusammengequetscht wurde. Er sah jemanden in der Bahn, den er anscheinend kannte und begrüßte ihn mit "Ey, Du Knecht!"

Enough said.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, ich komme aus Offenbach (sollte dir ein Begriff sein xP) und da wird die Jugend echt immer Krasser...
> Meine Meinung.



OMFG. Mein Beileid. Ich bin da ein einziges Mal mit ner Patientin hingefahren und wollte nur noch so schnell wie möglich raus aus der Stadt 

Die steigende Respektlosigkeit bei jüngeren Mitbürgern stelle allerdings nicht nur ich alleine fest, sondern auch jeder, mit dem ich mich darüber unterhalte, seien es Lehrer, ältere Menschen oder irgendwer sonst. Ich für meinen Teil bin vor ein paar Jahren, als ich noch mit dem Bus zur Schule und wieder heim fahren musste, selbstverständlich aufgestanden, wenn ein älterer Mensch in den Bus gestiegen ist, der nicht mehr so gut auf den Füßen war wie ich. Was ich feststellen musste war, dass die damals 12-13-Jährigen (also heute 17-18) nicht mal ihren Rucksack vom Sitz neben sich geschafft haben, sondern auch noch rumgeblökt haben, wenn die ältere Dame oder der ältere Herr nett gefragt hat.
Auch hatte ich früher mal einen Heidenrespekt vor Oberstüflern/Abiturienten, weil ich dachte "Boah die sind so groß und die haben ihr Abi bald geschafft" und überhaupt. Als ich in der 13. war, wurde ich mal von so einem kleinen Pimpf, der halb so groß war wie ich, angerempelt, und wurde noch gefragt "Ey suchst du Stress oder was?" Mir fiel einfach nur die Flappe runter, dazu konnte ich nicht mal mehr was sagen.


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Da haben wir gemerkt, dass wir jetzt auch schon zu den älteren gehören die meckern und dann an die Guten alten Zeiten denken xD
> Jaja Super Mario Kart war aufm SNES noch was ganz tolles, mit PIXELN (!!!) falls den Begriff jemand von euch jüngeren kennt xD
> 
> So das war mein Senf zu der Sache



Aha du Held...16 bist du, also vermutlich 1995 geboren. Vielleicht auch 1994. Als du geboren wurdest ist der SNES in seiner Blüte gewesen...das weiß ich weil ich selbst als 8-jähriger so ein Teil besessen habe...Geh du mal lieber PS3 spielen und laber nicht von was, was du nicht mal mehr miterlebt hast. Ich hab damals mit nem Gameboy angefangen...nix Advance, nix Farbe...einfach Gameboy. Das Teil in schwarz-weiß mit Tetris und sonst nix.


Zum Thread: Ja...das kenne ich, ich fühl mich auch schon älter ab und an, vor allem nach einem anstrengend Tag in der Arbeit, da ich in der IT tätig bin kanns da ab und zu ganz schön stressig und auch später werden. Da flack ich mich abends nur noch vor die Kiste oder schau fern und bin froh wenn ich bis 24 Uhr wachbleibe, früher war ich auch immer bis 5 in der Disco samstags...wenn ich heute bis um halb 2 wachbleibe bin ich auf mich selbst stolz.  Das gehört einfach zum älter werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Februar 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> Offenbach?
> 
> 
> Da hab ich mal jemanden in die Bahn einsteigen sehen der das Cappy so eng auf dem Hinterkopf hatte, dass das verbliebene Rest-Hirn zusammengequetscht wurde. Er sah jemanden in der Bahn, den er anscheinend kannte und begrüßte ihn mit "Ey, Du Knecht!"
> ...



Höchstwahrscheinlich mein kleiner Bruder.

@AÖ-Ravenation: Hör' mit den Flames auf. Es reicht jetzt.


----------



## Erz1 (12. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die steigende Respektlosigkeit bei jüngeren Mitbürgern stelle allerdings nicht nur ich alleine fest, sondern auch jeder, mit dem ich mich darüber unterhalte, seien es Lehrer, ältere Menschen oder irgendwer sonst. Ich für meinen Teil bin vor ein paar Jahren, als ich noch mit dem Bus zur Schule und wieder heim fahren musste, selbstverständlich aufgestanden, wenn ein älterer Mensch in den Bus gestiegen ist, der nicht mehr so gut auf den Füßen war wie ich. Was ich feststellen musste war, dass die damals 12-13-Jährigen (also heute 17-18) nicht mal ihren Rucksack vom Sitz neben sich geschafft haben, sondern auch noch rumgeblökt haben, wenn die ältere Dame oder der ältere Herr nett gefragt hat.
> Auch hatte ich früher mal einen Heidenrespekt vor Oberstüflern/Abiturienten, weil ich dachte "Boah die sind so groß und die haben ihr Abi bald geschafft" und überhaupt. Als ich in der 13. war, wurde ich mal von so einem kleinen Pimpf, der halb so groß war wie ich, angerempelt, und wurde noch gefragt "Ey suchst du Stress oder was?" Mir fiel einfach nur die Flappe runter, dazu konnte ich nicht mal mehr was sagen.



Das selbe Phänomen findet doch überall statt, auch hier in Flensburg. 
Genauso, wenn ne ältere Dame versucht normal in den Bus einzusteigen bei uns am Zob - damals wurde noch ein wenig Platz gemacht, heute versuchen alle kleinen Kinder sich da reinzudrängeln und die älteren Leute werden fast zerquetscht. Schlimm.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2011)

Ältere Menschen sind aber auch oftmals so dermaßen daneben das ich das teilweise gut verstehen kann


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich hab damals mit nem Gameboy angefangen...nix Advance, nix Farbe...einfach Gameboy. Das Teil in schwarz-weiß mit Tetris und sonst nix.



Eigentlich war der gute damals dunkgelgrau auf Gelb, danach kam der Pocket mit dunkelgrau/schwarz auf sehr hellem Grau. Der erste Gameboy, der echtes Weiß (mal abgesehen vom Gehäuse) hatte war der Color.

Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich früher immer Mario gespielt habe und nun diese kleinen Kackfrazen sehen, die meinen, dass Crysis und WoW die einzig wahren Superlativen der (virtuellen) Spielekultur seien fühle ich mich richtig alt. Und traurig macht mich das auch ein bisschen.

Andererseits, wenn ich dran denke, wie diese Minidämonen heutzutage rumrennen bin ich froh, dass ich älter bin. Und dank 1,90m kann man sich auch sehr gut Respekt schaffen. Zu schade, dass diese Ratten wissen, dass man sie nicht vertrimmen darf...


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Februar 2011)

Vor jemandem der so über Kinder redet hätte ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Respekt.


----------



## Sagath (12. Februar 2011)

Was ihr euch für Sorgen macht. Mensch Leute.. Zwischen 20 - 40 ist man doch nicht alt*! *Jedenfalls, wenn man sich nicht absichtlich alt macht. Ich bin 21 (fast 22) und fühl mich super.
Und das werd ich auch noch mit 29. Hat jemand von euch mal *How I met your mother* gekuckt? Die sind auch um die 30 rum und sind alle noch "fresh"  Jedenfalls finde ich, dass die 
noch gut aussehen. Und ganz ehrlich... ich hab kein Bock nochmal 16 oder so zu sein. Teenager sind schrecklich. Ich hab sie als Kind gehasst. Als Teenager hab ich sie auch gehasst. 
Und wo ich jetzt Älter bin als sie, nerven die natürlich immernoch  Weil sie denken, dass sie im Recht sind und alles besser wissen, aber sie können es noch gar nicht besser wissen 
in dem Alter. Und was darf man da schon großartiges? Nichts wirklich. Was hat man zwischen 10 und 20 erreicht? *Nichts!*

Achso... und ich denk nicht, dass es irgendwie am Alter liegt, ob es abwärts geht mit einem. Kuckt euch Verona Poth an. Die sieht verdammt gut aus für ihr Alter. Und auch andere
Frauen sind noch echt nice. Und einige Mädels, die so alt sind wie ich, sehen schon aus wie 45, weil die .. entweder scheiß Gene haben oder sich gehen lassen. :/ Ich denk mein
Freund wird mich auch noch als alte Schachtel geil finden  Weil ich weiß, wie ich ihn kriege.

ps. Hab den Account von meinem Freund für den Eintrag benutzt


----------



## Zhiala (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 30, nicht alt (mein Mann ist 42 und auch das ist nicht sehr alt find ich) Klar kann mal ein Fältchen im Augenwinkel auftauchen und wenn sie nicht seit 10 Jahren Dunkelrot gefärbt wären hätte ich vielleicht auch schon ein paar graue Haare^^ Von Alter red ich wenn der bereich 70+ erreicht ist

Nur weil man von mir erwartet das ich "Erwachsen" bin muss ich mich nicht immer so benehmen. Ich darf mit meinem Hund fangen spielen, im Schwimmbad rumspritzen und meinen Liebsten döppen, meine Mutter in aller Öffentlichkeit "Mutti" nennen und sie an die Hand nehmen, Computerspielen bis in die Nacht und ganz einfach tun was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt. Nochmal 16 sein wäre eher Alptraum als Traum, das Leben ist erst schön geworden als ich die 24 hinter mir hatte. 
Da ich auch keine Kinder habe (oder je bekommen werde) muss ich auch kein Vorbild sein, das hat bei meiner kleinen Schwester schon nur mäßig geklappt^^ 

Achja und zwischen 10 und 20 erreicht hab ich einen guten Realschulabschluss und die Lehre zur Einzelhandelskauffrau, meinen Führerschein zu machen und das gammelligste, kleinste und billigste Auto zu besitzen das je vor der Berufsschule geparkt hat. Und damit am der Ampel jeden Porsche abzuhängen ;P


----------



## Falathrim (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 19 und mir fällt auf, dass ich nach den Maßstäben dieses Threads alt bin O.o
-ich hab graue Haare (ungefärbt)
-ich bin vergesslich
-ich bin dauernd kaputt wenn ich von nem anstrengenden Tag komme
-manchmal bin ich doch tatsächlich zu fertig um feiern zu gehen und mache dann was anderes
-ich rede von den "guten alten Zeiten" (Grundschule, Anfang Gymnasialzeit)
-Ich halte die alten Spiele für deutlich geiler als die neuen...sei es NES, SNES, N64, Gameboy oder wasweisich....auch wenn ich einige nur wenig gezockt habe und für viele noch ein bischen jung bin
-ich hab schon mit 6 Jahren angefangen, Bücher zu lesen

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Großteil dieser Sachen mehr damit zusammenhängt, dass ich einfach ne faule Sau bin...


----------



## Gazeran (14. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Aha du Held...16 bist du, also vermutlich 1995 geboren. Vielleicht auch 1994. Als du geboren wurdest ist der SNES in seiner Blüte gewesen...das weiß ich weil ich selbst als 8-jähriger so ein Teil besessen habe...Geh du mal lieber PS3 spielen und laber nicht von was, was du nicht mal mehr miterlebt hast. Ich hab damals mit nem Gameboy angefangen...nix Advance, nix Farbe...einfach Gameboy. Das Teil in schwarz-weiß mit Tetris und sonst nix.


Sry im voraus für einen Full-Offtopic-Post aber sowas muss ich mir echt nich anhören / lesen.

Aha ich hab die SNES also nicht gehabt als sie rausgekommen ist, na und?
Ich höre ja auch nicht heute etwas anderes (Musikrichtung) weil es heute total "In" ist...
Ich packe auch heute noch ab und zu mein SEGA "Master System 2" mit Bubble Bobble und Alex the Kidd in Miracle World oder meinen Gameboy (Ja ohne Zusatz) mit The Legend of Zelda DX aus und Spiele es.
Ich bin kein OLOLOLOLOLPS3OMGXDROFL-Kiddy.
Ich habe keine PS3 oder Xbox360, nicht weil mir das Geld dazu fehlt, das ist nicht das Problem, sondern weil die meisten Spiele einfach Scheisse sind.


Und zu der Offenbach sache...
Ja ich kann nichts dafür und ja ich bin auch nicht Stolz drauf :/


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2011)

Oh wo ihr grade von dem Gameboy redet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hatte ich damals, hach war das schön 
Gezockt bis zur Vergasung!


----------



## Neritia (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn wir schon dabei sind wer kennt das schöne teil noch xD irgendwo sollte es noch bei mir zuhause rumgammeln xD

ich glaub das hab ich damals meinen bruder geklaut ^^

ach ja schöne kindheit XD gameboy war ja auch toll XD hab noch 2 zuhause mit funktionierenden spielen, ich glaub ich pack
den mal wieder aus XD

und @ gazeran: ich hab (gemeinsam mit meinem freund) ne xbox 360 u ne wii na und wir sind halt auch konsolen freaks xD


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2011)

Woran man merkt das man älter wird - ein paar Auszüge ...


Alle Deine Pflanzen leben, und man keine> einzige rauchen kann
Sex im Einzelbett untragbar ist
Du um 6:00 Uhr morgens aufstehst und nicht erst ins Bett gehst
Deine Lieblingssendungen die Wetterkarte und Koch-Shows sind
Deine Urlaubstage sich von 12 Wochen auf 14 Tage reduzieren
Du die Polizei anrufst, weil diese Jugendlichen nebenan die Musik so laut haben
Dein Schadensfreiheitsrabatt nach unten geht, Deine Prämien aber nach oben
Dir auf der Couch zu schlafen Rückenprobleme bereitet
Du nicht mehr von Mittag bis 6.00 Uhr abends pennen kannst
Abendessen und Kino die ganze Verabredung sind anstatt der Anfang einer wunderbaren Nacht
Du Dir in der Drogerie Aspirin und Rennie holst anstatt Kondome und Schwangerschaftstests
Du 90% Deiner Zeit vor dem PC verbringst - um richtig zu arbeiten
Du diese Liste liest und fanatisch nach nur einem einzigen Punkt suchst, der nicht auf Dich zutrifft
Ich kann nur sagen, mit meinen derzeitigen Knieproblemen und der Winttersmüdigkeit fühle ich mich im fortgeschrittenen Alter.
Ansonsten sehe ich noch wesentlich jünger aus und fühle mich meistens auch so.

42 ist absolut kein Alter - eher vergleichbar mit nem "2. Frühling" 

greetz


----------

